# Diesel tire replacements



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

First I'd like to say there may be a thread on this but I can't seem to find it on the app.

My stock tires are done, will not be usable for another year. So I'm curious on what to buy. Of course mpg matter and I don't drive like a racecar so 100mph turns don't matter to me. 

One thread I found mentioned the Kumho PA31 tires as a good replacement but I'd still like some options.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...2015&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel

performance summer tire. will handle better but im not a 2 mpg eco freak. i rather have a small mpg hit and get better driving safety
.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...2015&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel
> 
> performance summer tire. will handle better but im not a 2 mpg eco freak. i rather have a small mpg hit and get better driving safety
> .


Your in Florida so I guess you could do that, I wouldn't expect that tire to last very long. I only have almost 25k on mine, seem to be wearing well. My guess is I will put the Oem tires back on, I don't really have many complaints about them for the driving I do.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

thats very true. local climate will play a part. well i rule of thumb is add 3 0's to tread wear rating and thats miles out of the tire if you treat them nice for daily driving. now im at 24k miles and my oem diesel ones are nearly worn but i auto x them. these would be better up north .the bfg got the best dry and wet grip with very nice road manor and at 100 each a good deal. plus ive noticed eco tires are very loud. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+COMP-2+A%2FS&partnum=155WR7GFC2AS&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes&autoMake=Chevrolet&autoYear=2015&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo%20Diesel


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

You're in Canada right? Definitely do not put a high performance summer tire on your car. In the cold weather the compound gets rock hard and in the snow you will be able to go absolutely nowhere.

An all season like posted above would be a better choice. When mine are wore out I'll probably just replace them with the same ones. I have no complaints about the factory tires so far.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I live in Nova Scotia and normally I would just grab a set of michelin tires or the goodyears that came on the car but I like to see what other people are using. I was impressed by the oem tires other than how fast they wore out. However I do city driving so they obviously won't last as long as the mostly highway guys on here.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> You're in Canada right? Definitely do not put a high performance summer tire on your car. In the cold weather the compound gets rock hard and in the snow you will be able to go absolutely nowhere.
> 
> An all season like posted above would be a better choice. When mine are wore out I'll probably just replace them with the same ones. I have no complaints about the factory tires so far.


I run michelin xi3 tires all winter and then normally an all season for spring/summer/fall.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My preference is always to go back to the factory tire. But I'm tempted by Nokian's summer tire. They're kind of a well-kept secret.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Which one is that.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

There's no reason NOT to put a high performance tire on the car as long as they are not used year-round. We have summer here... You know, where you dress in shorts and sweat. 

Just change them out for winter compounds when the temp drops below 7˚C or 40˚F.

That being said, I'll probably replace the Goodyears with the same tire as I too am happy with their performance and ride. I may go with a set of Contis if the price is right. My winter tires are Contis and I like them a lot.




justin13703 said:


> You're in Canada right? Definitely do not put a high performance summer tire on your car. In the cold weather the compound gets rock hard and in the snow you will be able to go absolutely nowhere.
> 
> An all season like posted above would be a better choice. When mine are wore out I'll probably just replace them with the same ones. I have no complaints about the factory tires so far.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The goodyear assurance that you'd buy from a goodyear dealer would be a better quality tire than the ones that come on the car wouldn't they?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> There's no reason NOT to put a high performance tire on the car as long as they are not used year-round. We have summer here... You know, where you dress in shorts and sweat.
> 
> Just change them out for winter compounds when the temp drops below 7˚C or 40˚F.
> 
> That being said, I'll probably replace the Goodyears with the same tire as I too am happy with their performance and ride. I may go with a set of Contis if the price is right. My winter tires are Contis and I like them a lot.


Contis are known as a difficult tire to balance properly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> Which one is that.


https://www.nokiantires.com/summer-tires/nokian-entyre-20/


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Contis are known as a difficult tire to balance properly.


I guess my guys got it right then.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

dougc905 said:


> There's no reason NOT to put a high performance tire on the car as long as they are not used year-round. We have summer here... You know, where you dress in shorts and sweat.
> 
> Just change them out for winter compounds when the temp drops below 7˚C or 40˚F.
> 
> That being said, I'll probably replace the Goodyears with the same tire as I too am happy with their performance and ride. I may go with a set of Contis if the price is right. My winter tires are Contis and I like them a lot.


The reason I said not to run a summer tire in Nova Scotia, is because buying a set of summer tires will also require you to buy a set of winter tires. So now he has to buy two sets of tires instead of one. If he's fine with that, then there's no problem, but he said he doesn't drive his car hard, so there's really no advantage for him to buy high performance summer tires and a set of winters, when he can buy one set of all seasons and be done.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Understood. I was just pulling your leg.



justin13703 said:


> The reason I said not to run a summer tire in Nova Scotia, is because buying a set of summer tires will also require you to buy a set of winter tires. So now he has to buy two sets of tires instead of one. If he's fine with that, then there's no problem, but he said he doesn't drive his car hard, so there's really no advantage for him to buy high performance summer tires and a set of winters, when he can buy one set of all seasons and be done.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Canadians have summer and winter tires?? Hmmn I wonder if my 37's on my Duramax are ok for the summer.  When my commuter tires are dead ill buy whatever Americas tire has a good sale on. 40k so far on the Cruze and Im guessing ill get atleast another 30k out of em.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

http://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/pirelli-cinturato-strada-as/p/26877

Car feels brand new again, and better!!!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> There's no reason NOT to put a high performance tire on the car as long as they are not used year-round. We have summer here... You know, where you dress in shorts and sweat.
> 
> Just change them out for winter compounds when the temp drops below 7˚C or 40˚F.
> 
> That being said, I'll probably replace the Goodyears with the same tire as I too am happy with their performance and ride. I may go with a set of Contis if the price is right. My winter tires are Contis and I like them a lot.


i get snow every month, mountain passes and all, so yes there is a reason to not get 'high performance summer tires'

studs oct-may

all seasons rest of the year.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> The reason I said not to run a summer tire in Nova Scotia, is because buying a set of summer tires will also require you to buy a set of winter tires. So now he has to buy two sets of tires instead of one. If he's fine with that, then there's no problem, but he said he doesn't drive his car hard, so there's really no advantage for him to buy high performance summer tires and a set of winters, when he can buy one set of all seasons and be done.


all seasons arent legal here in winter.

2 sets of tires is needed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> The goodyear assurance that you'd buy from a goodyear dealer would be a better quality tire than the ones that come on the car wouldn't they?


IIRC, the tires from a dealer will have more tread depth, so bit larger, heavier, less mpg til worn down, but last longer.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

boraz said:


> all seasons arent legal here in winter.
> 
> 2 sets of tires is needed.


Actually now that you say that I remember that I have heard that before.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

tire rack is a great site to go over reviews on tires... these are so much cheaper then my 19's on my VW.. great tire size on the ctd
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/Tire...kipOver=true&minSpeedRating=S&minLoadRating=S


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> Actually now that you say that I remember that I have heard that before.


quebec has winter tire law

bc has winter tire law, cops will check your tires and not let you through if not approved, also if in an accident, and you dont have winter tires, it screw up your insurance.

all that said, i'll always have winter tires over all seasons, you can feel the difference.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

boraz said:


> quebec has winter tire law
> 
> bc has winter tire law, cops will check your tires and not let you through if not approved, also if in an accident, and you dont have winter tires, it screw up your insurance.
> 
> all that said, i'll always have winter tires over all seasons, you can feel the difference.


Interesting. Never knew that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When it's time to replace the spring/summer/fall tires (the all-seasons), I'll likely be going with the Fuel Maxes again, unless there happens to be a tire that is more fuel efficient on the market by then. Having winter and "3-season" tires helps them last a whole lot longer.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> quebec has winter tire law
> 
> bc has winter tire law, cops will check your tires and not let you through if not approved, also if in an accident, and you dont have winter tires, it screw up your insurance.
> 
> all that said, i'll always have winter tires over all seasons, you can feel the difference.



It's how it should be! My first question to every person complaining about the roads not being perfectly clear in the winter is. What kinda winter tire are you running? They either look confused or say all-seasons. They are the problem not the plows/snow.

I confess I used to be one of those people until I experienced snow tires and now realize it's a no-brainer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's how it should be! My first question to every person complaining about the roads not being perfectly clear in the winter is. What kinda winter tire are you running? They either look confused or say all-seasons. They are the problem not the plows/snow.
> 
> I confess I used to be one of those people until I experienced snow tires and now realize it's a no-brainer.


It's amazing to see how people change once they experience snow tires. It's literally magic.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

My car has 54k (miles) on the clock, the Goodyear's still have some life in them. I plan on taking to 60k then replace, probably with another set of the Goodyear's. Normally I'm not a Goodyear fan, but these have held up well and are still pretty darn quiet at 54k.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> When it's time to replace the spring/summer/fall tires (the all-seasons), I'll likely be going with the Fuel Maxes again, unless there happens to be a tire that is more fuel efficient on the market by then. Having winter and "3-season" tires helps them last a whole lot longer.


These Goodyears are very good tires. About the only thing that will get me to change is finding a quieter tire. Like I've said before, I like Contis - because they are quiet.

Using winters for 1/2 the year, I get about 4 years out of my tires. This will be the last summer for the Goodyears. I expect that will bring them to about 40,000 kilometers, which isn't stellar. I do however, change them before the wear bars are exposed. In the last summer, my tires are definitely more slippery in the wet - thats when they tell me it's time to replace.

Note that winter tires now have three zones of treadwear indicators. Basically good for winter, marginal and dangerous! I guess the last year I will leave the winters on and wear them out over the summer.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> i'll always have winter tires over all seasons, you can feel the difference.


Where are you in BC? Doesn't the summer heat chew up the tires?


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

izedaman said:


> tire rack is a great site to go over reviews on tires...
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/Tire...kipOver=true&minSpeedRating=S&minLoadRating=S


Interesting. I use TireRack as well. They used to, but now don't show Goodyears for the Cruze Diesel, even when you search for 215/55-17 only.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> These Goodyears are very good tires. About the only thing that will get me to change is finding a quieter tire. Like I've said before, I like Contis - because they are quiet.


Can't say I've even noticed them to be noisy. I guess since I'm used to my ZIIs on the Cobalt, most tire noise goes completely unnoticed. 



dougc905 said:


> Interesting. I use TireRack as well. They used to, but now don't show Goodyears for the Cruze Diesel, even when you search for 215/55-17 only.


Something happened in the last year where Tire Rack now cannot sell all Goodyear's tires due to some "advertising" thing. It sounds stupid.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

The Goodyears are quiet - I just want quieter!


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

the mileage ones are usually rock hard and noisy, mine are pretty quiet, I dont even know what is on it, the dealer replaced them


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> It's amazing to see how people change once they experience snow tires. It's literally magic.


Snow tires make you realize how overrated AWD/4WD is too!

"I need to get one of those 4wd's to be safer in the winter"

No, you need to get the right tires......and slow down.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Can't say I've even noticed them to be noisy. I guess since I'm used to my ZIIs on the Cobalt, most tire noise goes completely unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Something happened in the last year where Tire Rack now cannot sell all Goodyear's tires due to some "advertising" thing. It sounds stupid.



Really? That's a bummer because I go out of my way to only buy Made in USA tires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's weird, because they have most of Goodyear's tires on sale...but not all.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Michelin energy savers seem like a good tire as well.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

So I'm looking at the gm fuel maxes vs the standard, 5lb difference in each tire. My side walls are bald at 52k on my factory fuel maxes. I don't know why, you'd have to ask the previous owner, he was either a 60 year old drift car driver or just kept them under inflated... Either way, I'm browsing for tires myself. 

I was going to go with some Michelins but I may try the fuel maxes again. I really want a long lasting mpg tire. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If I had to replace tires today it would be one of the following

Oem Goodyear
Pirelli p7 
Michelin Premier a/s

I think any of those I would be happy with.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aaron/VA said:


> So I'm looking at the gm fuel maxes vs the standard, 5lb difference in each tire. My side walls are bald at 52k on my factory fuel maxes. I don't know why, you'd have to ask the previous owner, he was either a 60 year old drift car driver or just kept them under inflated... Either way, I'm browsing for tires myself.
> 
> I was going to go with some Michelins but I may try the fuel maxes again. I really want a long lasting mpg tire.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


That's what happened to mine. Edges wore off the tires and were set @ 50psi


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]I'm telling you. the Pirelli Cinturato Strada AS from Discount Tires are wonderful, ride better, are quieter, and are delivering slightly better milage than the OEM Goodyears did. This is my second set of Pirellis. My first was on my Sonic 1.4T Hatch, and they really woke that car up in the corners. I believe these are the P7s, but numbered for Discount only. [/FONT][h=4][/h]


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

sailurman said:


> I'm telling you. the Pirelli Cinturato Strada AS from Discount Tires are wonderful, ride better, are quieter, and are delivering slightly better milage than the OEM Goodyears did. This is my second set of Pirellis. My first was on my Sonic 1.4T Hatch, and they really woke that car up in the corners. I believe these are the P7s, but numbered for Discount only.


Looking at Tirerack, excellent reviews of the Pirelli Cinturato P7. Their #1 rated all season tire.


Tirerack has the Pirelli Cinturato P7, H speed rated for ~$138 with a $60 mail in rebate. Cheaper than my fav Contis after rebate. Hmmm. No Discount Tire in Canada (nor Tirerack either unless you want extra pricy shipping...)

In Canada, for Money man... OK Tire has the Conti PureContact for $176 installed with $65 rebate and the Pirelli Cinturato P7, H speed rated for $180 with $60 rebate. Wow. Tires are cheaper in Canada!


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

I like tirerack for reviews, but I buy mostly from discount tire direct, take the best price with shipping and rebates,, etc to a local discount tire, and let them match the price. I believe my last 4 sets have been like that... and the free balance and rotations are a bonus


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

izedaman said:


> I like tirerack for reviews, but I buy mostly from discount tire direct, take the best price with shipping and rebates,, etc to a local discount tire, and let them match the price. I believe my last 4 sets have been like that... and the free balance and rotations are a bonus


So discount tire will match discount tire direct prices?

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

they whine a little bit, but have always matched them, at 2 different discounts, they didnt even need to 'get the manager approval' They usually will discount tpms, and warranty some too


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Where are you in BC? Doesn't the summer heat chew up the tires?


100 mile house (6hrs north of vancouver)

i work in alberta, so im over the rockies every month


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's how it should be! My first question to every person complaining about the roads not being perfectly clear in the winter is. What kinda winter tire are you running? They either look confused or say all-seasons. They are the problem not the plows/snow.
> 
> I confess I used to be one of those people until I experienced snow tires and now realize it's a no-brainer.


wife and i both drive '98 cherokees...theyve always had bfg at/ta's on them, they have the snow flake on the sidewall, so approved for winter use here, but i got winter tires for my miata, and said screw it, might as well get real winter tires for the cherokees too, wife was thinking i spent the $ on the tires frivously(sp) then she drove hers...thats all it takes, so much more control.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ordered the Kumho PA31 tires from 4tires.ca


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> wife and i both drive '98 cherokees...theyve always had bfg at/ta's on them, they have the snow flake on the sidewall, so approved for winter use here, but i got winter tires for my miata, and said screw it, might as well get real winter tires for the cherokees too, wife was thinking i spent the $ on the tires frivously(sp) then she drove hers...thats all it takes, so much more control.


That's how it seems to be. Some people think winter tires are a giant waste of money, that their all-seasons are fine because they're made for "all-seasons" (when us "in the know" are aware they're just one big fat compromise of a tire)...that is until they drive a car with winter tires. Then they realize it is a must.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm more than happy to drive a 4wd vehicle with all seasons. I do agree though, winter tires are best


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

[h=1]I put PureContacts with EcoPlus Technology on my last car and they were amazing.[/h]


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> I'm more than happy to drive a 4wd vehicle with all seasons. I do agree though, winter tires are best


..... Until you have a panic stop on the snow. Stopping distances can be doubled with all seasons vs. a good winter tire.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> ..... Until you have a panic stop on the snow. Stopping distances can be doubled with all seasons vs. a good winter tire.


This a thousand times over.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> Ordered the Kumho PA31 tires from 4tires.ca


I'm on my second half-set of these now. I put a full set of them on around 30,000 miles. They were still doing pretty well as I approached 70,000, and I even towed the car about 1000 miles on 2-wheel dolly (which is pretty hard on the rear tires). One tire blew a sidewall a couple months ago, so I had to replace a pair of them then, with about half of the tread remaining on the 2 worst tires. I have the remaining good tire in the garage as a backup in case of a future road hazard. Overall, I've been happy with the handling on the tires. I get my Jeep out for deeper snow, but continue driving the Cruze through ice and a couple inches of snow. I've found them to be excellent in the rain (directional tires usually are).


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I can get the goodyear assurance fuel max tires locally for $105 each. That's probably the tire I'm going to go.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> money_man said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered the Kumho PA31 tires from 4tires.ca
> ...


That's awesome to hear. Realistically I should never wear these out because it should be traded for a truck before that


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I ended up going with Pirelli Cinturato P7 ASP instead of the fuel maxes... we'll see how they do!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have been driving for many years in Australia and I am so glad that summer tyres are used year round here. I am currently using 18 X 8 235/45 Bridgestone Potanza and find then great for both wear and wet weather handling.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish we only had to have 1 set all year long, would sure save some money that's for sure. For my two vehicles I have 4 sets of tires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> I wish we only had to have 1 set all year long, would sure save some money that's for sure. For my two vehicles I have 4 sets of tires.


It does "drag out" the life of the tires, though. I have 3 full sets of tires in the basement, and when I get the winter tires for the Volt, I'll have 4 sets. 

The Camaro runs Radial T/As so at least I can leave those on over the winter.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Aaron/VA said:


> I ended up going with Pirelli Cinturato P7 ASP instead of the fuel maxes... we'll see how they do!


That was an awesome choice Aaron. I put my fist set of Pirelli Cinturatos on my Chevy Sonic Hatch when I upgraded to Cruze ECO wheels for it. Completely differt handling car from those Hankooks.
I put the Pirelli Cinturatos on my Cruze about 11000 miles ago and I love them. Handling and noise are vastly improved over the Goodyear OEMs and the MPGs improves about 1-2 MPG also.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> I put PureContacts with EcoPlus Technology on my last car and they were amazing.


I put those on my CTD, and while I am happy with the increased wet/snow traction over the stock Goodyear tires, my mileage seems to have taken a large hit since changing tires about 5,000 miles ago. It's possible it just happened to coincide with needing to clean the MAP sensor (some folks claim the MAP sensor getting gunked up with soot causes a drop in mileage).


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I like Nokian tires, too, but in this case, I expect to replace mine with OEM. 

I used to believe that OEM parts were inferior to aftermarket. I mostly no longer believe this to be true.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

PanJet said:


> I put those on my CTD, and while I am happy with the increased wet/snow traction over the stock Goodyear tires, my mileage seems to have taken a large hit since changing tires about 5,000 miles ago. It's possible it just happened to coincide with needing to clean the MAP sensor (some folks claim the MAP sensor getting gunked up with soot causes a drop in mileage).


Cleaning the MAP makes a large difference for me. How much of a hit did you take with the pure Contacts?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Cleaning the MAP makes a large difference for me. How much of a hit did you take with the pure Contacts?


It's hard to say, and it seems like it's improved a bit as the weather has warmed (still haven't cleaned the MAP). For quite a while, however, my city mileage (heavy short-tripping with little freeway driving) had dropped down to around 25 where in prior years I could pretty easily keep it around 30 for similar driving. I haven't been out on the open road much this year.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

after 2500km on my kumho pa31's i can say i really enjoy the extra grip the tires provide. Any mpg loss hasnt been noticed yet.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Got 90k on my Hankook Kenergy GT


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

I replaced my Goodyears with Pirelli P-zero All Seasons.

Soooooo soooo much better in the rain, and the dry handling is awesome compared to the squealing Goodyears.


----------

